# Know No Fear trailer



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6vGuRgSvvpI



> This is the book you’ve been waiting for: Dan Abnett brings to life the most pivotal event in the Heresy since the fall of Horus, and sees the two biggest Legions the galaxy has ever seen fight to a bloody standstill across a dying world – awesome.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, we’ve received an absolutely huge number of orders for this book, so many in fact that the warehouse is bursting at the seams trying to contain them.
> 
> ...


I so cannot wait for this!

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Know-No-Fear-Trailer.html


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Super stoked about this

BTW, who is the most barbaric of Sanguinius' sons? That sounds really interesting too


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

aww man im still only on Death of a Silversmith...looks like i have lost of reading to do.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Maynot be a fan of Abnett but really cant wait for this  Im going to be so happy, and this should tie me over nicely until the Ad Mech and Dark Eldar books get released in spring  

What a year to be a BL fan


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

No trailer has been anywhere near as effective as _The First Heretic_'s in my opinion.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> No trailer has been anywhere near as effective as _The First Heretic_'s in my opinion.


I actually liked the Prospero Burns and Thousand Sons trailer as well. This one was kind of shit. I only liked the ending with the word bearer talking.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, I think ATS/PB has been my favorite so far, closely followed by TFH. This is closer to those old good ones, though, than some of the more recent, minute-long "epic music,catch phrase, flashes of the cover, and... title!" trailers though.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> BTW, who is the most barbaric of Sanguinius' sons? That sounds really interesting too


Huh? Whats that from?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Huh? Whats that from?


they mention that they will talk about it in their blog...could find anything else about it.
So has this release been moved up? Kinda not sure but it seems that I will be able to get it sooner?


Doc


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

It might be Raldoron


----------



## empyrean (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought this trailer was amazing. The quiet music, words about the perfect Ultramarine and the pictures of Ultramarines being ripped apart in contrast and battling World Bearers gave me chills. The World Bearer speaking in the end was rather boring.
But I have to agree, the First Heretic trailer was the best. Mostly because of ADBs perfect acting


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Boom! Got _Know No Fear_ at 12:04AM, now to start reading :so_happy:


----------



## nioveratus (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow...I hate that I have to wait till Wednesday to start reading this book...Plz do a quick review as soon as you are done.......

Can't wait....


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

Just finished reading it.

AWESOME.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You fuckers have already gotten yours? :shok:


----------



## Emperor0 (May 23, 2011)

You can download is as an e-book from Black Library today.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Almost feel like snatching an Ebook copy for the iPad...


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Already done?! I'm so jealous of anyone who can blaze through books like that. Crazy and awesome.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm still awaiting my review copy of _KNF_. Ah well, back to _Seven Princes_ by John R Fultz it is for me then .


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

nioveratus said:


> Wow...I hate that I have to wait till Wednesday to start reading this book...Plz do a quick review as soon as you are done.......


Why? Your about to get the book yourself and read it. Unless by review you mean for Baron to give a summary of the book containing spoilers, which is definitively *not* a review.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Arghhhh mines still not shipped! I want it so bad I'm half tempted to buy the ebook aswell! Come on BL!!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am on the brink of flipping and buying both the Ebook and MP3 version right of the bat... Damn it, ship mine already!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Arghhhh mines still not shipped! I want it so bad I'm half tempted to buy the ebook aswell! Come on BL!!!


According to the BL blog, everyone who pre-ordered has had their copy shipped (although I havn't had an e-mail to confirm so).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> According to the BL blog, everyone who pre-ordered has had there copy shipped (although I havn't had an e-mail to confirm so).


Mine is still awaiting packing. 

BL, you make me sad. :cray:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow Guilliman actually in a proper rage, no rationality just viciousness aimed at Lorgar.

It's a strangely laid out novel compared to all the rest as it has the 'Calth Assault' count (the time before and how far along the combat is, -140hrs:00mins:00secs etc) all the way through, further compounding the feeling that the entire novel is the Battle for Calth- even the quietest moments are laden with threat and violent promise once the count down starts up again at 00:00:00. 

I'm 47% of the way though the book (which is apparently only about 20mins into the assault) and already the amount of materials and men that have been destroyed...it's more than the total amount that any dozen chapters in 40k own!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

My resolve has just weakened even more after that


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> My resolve has just weakened even more after that


Holy shit holy shit holy shit!!



John Grammaticus is in it!! And he mentions another faction the Perpetuals (of which one of the human 'by-standers' you dismiss at the start is a member of)- 'true' immortals, not those who are genetically engineered (Astartes/Primarchs) or psychically held so (Malcador)!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Holy shit holy shit holy shit!!
> 
> 
> 
> John Grammaticus is in it!! And he mentions another faction the Perpetuals (of which one of the human 'by-standers' you dismiss at the start is a member of)- 'true' immortals, not those who are genetically engineered (Astartes/Primarchs) or psychically held so (Malcador)!


I really wish I hadn't viewed that spoiler... :shok:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah me too, though that has made me buy it.

I blame Black Library for making it available on payday and Baron for those tantalising bits of info


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Yeah me too, though that has made me buy it.
> 
> I blame Black Library for making it available on payday and Baron for those tantalising bits of info


I just put it together, every time I read a page there's another fucking bomb shell mentioned for fluff-ites. 

The identity of the guy- Oll, a former guardsman who is known by the nickname 'Pious', and what he sees when John sends him...somewhere, shows that Sanguinus wasn't the last to confront Horus before the Emperor got there
...fuck...I'm almost bouncing off the walls


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Must.resist.spoiler....

Stop it _Baron_!!!!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouh my fucking christ Baron. If the neg rep feature was still around you would be getting tons of it. Damn me and my incapability to resist the Spoiler Buttons.

*Collapses into a heartbroken mess on the floor, damning his life and BL for not yet having shipped the book*


----------



## nioveratus (Jan 27, 2012)

Those spoilers will drive someone crazy lol....But I least now I know it is going to be a good read 

I'm doing my best to not see the spoilers....

I could not wait for my copy and just bought the ebook...darn it...


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

hahah, i got it. But havent even read deliverance lost yet....


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I took a break to watch the 2nd part on a series about Apartheid, but even now I'm tempted to put _Know No Fear_ in my Top 5 Heresy books- so far it's been as excellent as _Horus Rising_, _Fulgrim_, _Legion_, and _The First Heretic_ in my opinion...and I've still got a lot of book to finish :grin:

edit: oh and _A Thousand Sons_, and _Prospero Burning_...Top 7?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Know what? Knowing how I roll, I'm not going to get the book for a looong freaking while, so I'm just going to read the spoilers now. Nyeah.

Ooooh, that's really cool, actually. Really _very_ cool!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

For fucks sake...

There's so much in this book it's almost physically painful that I can't share anymore without being told off- especially when it mentions WW1...

edit: my bad it isn't WW1 that's mentioned, it's the first Napoleonic War

edit: edit: the book explains every major question we had on the disparities between 30k Astartes and 40k Astartes!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I cannot fucking wait? :shok:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> No trailer has been anywhere near as effective as _The First Heretic_'s in my opinion.


Because it had ADB _talking_. The ATS/Prospero Burns trailer had Abnett/McNeill _talking_ in succinct detail about their respective books. Telling us interesting scraps of information.

This trailer, as aesthetically pleasing as it is (although it's simply a slideshow with various transparencies of the novel's cover and semi-suitable music with some recycled rhetoric at the end) gives us _none_ of that.

In fact, this barely qualifies as a trailer.


----------

